# Whats wrong with my chicken?



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

It's summer here and about 23C, she is going trough a moult and I've noticed she









has bubbly eyes a runny nose and breathes with her beak open, she was like this about 2 weeks ago so I separated here wormed her and gave her ACV she seemed okay after 4 days so I put her back with the otherss, but it's seemed to happe again, is she okay? Should I take her to a bet? Thanks


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like mycoplasma gallisepticum...commonly known as Chronic Respiratory Disease.

Here's a link: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/common-chicken-illnesses-and-treatments.html

And a quote or two:



> *Mycoplasmosis/CRD/Air Sac Disease:*
> *Symptoms: *Mild form - weakness and poor laying. Acute form - breathing problems, coughing, sneezing, swollen infected joints, death
> *How contracted:* Mycoplasma disease; contracted through other birds (wild birds carry it); can transmit through egg to chick from infected hen.
> *Treatment: *Antibiotics may save birds - see a vet.
> ...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

some very handy information there, hope you sort your hen out.


----------

